
Poorly selling Steam Machines finally removed from Steam store front page - pjmlp
https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2018/04/poorly-selling-steam-machines-finally-removed-from-steam-store-front-page/
======
Mononokay
It's obvious why they failed - they were nowhere near retail spaces.

Speaking as a person with quite a bit of interest in them, I never once saw
one in person. Valve's primary failure was not pushing them hard enough.
Retail demos go a long way towards public adoption.

